# Always be cautious...



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

Several months ago I acquired a tank set up from a member here. The tank was taken down but still had its substrate (still wet) and filter (still cycled). I asked the member if he'd noticed any problems with the fish in the tank and he said no. (I still believe he was being honest).

I had the tank up and running in a few hours. Some of my fish went in the next day. About 3 weeks later I noticed a white dot on the anus of one of my endlers. I immediately suspected parasites so I went out and bought some PraziPro. Within two hours of treatment this tapeworm was making its exit. The endler was so hungry the tapeworm looked like a good lunch, even as it was coming out.  Probably trying to eat this thing for the second time in three weeks.  The worm ended up being three times the length of the fish and I had to pull it out of its mouth lol.










I've never seen tapeworms in my tropical fish before and thought this was quite interesting and yes, disgusting. But I think it's a good lesson. Whenever you introduce new plants, fish, water, wood, substrate you're potentially adding new diseases.

(Don't worry Anjie, all fish were successfully treated months ago!)


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice clear shot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

im always worried whenever adding new stuff. just added driftwood. 2 days in a bath tub of 50 C water, changed several times, also used a powerhead and activated carbon . then repeat in a smaller bucket when the wifes patience ran short and wanted the tub back


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

All I can say is that i can't believe a worm that big was inside a fish that small!

crazy!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

It's pretty interesting to know such a big worm in such a small fish!


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm fairly certain that the endlers found it in the substrate and ate it when it was already a decent size. I think the fish would have died long ago of malnutrition if this thing had entered in the larval stage and grown to that size. This fish doesn't even look malnourished. Also, that endler was only about four months old.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Gah.That is disgusting.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

EWWWWWWWWW!!!!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

that would be like a human eating a tapeworm the size of an anaconda (ouch)


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

the circle of life.....lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

The picture's good enough that i can see each and every rib of that tapeworm! If we had a photo contest, you just won it!


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

that is so disgusting


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the tapeworm is getting his just desserts.


----------



## Srenaeb (Apr 24, 2010)

D: EWwwww

thanks for sharing....it's stuff like this that makes me less inclined to keep more fish


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

great shot, god info. And you really do have beautiful endlers.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Ooooahhhh... just when I am eating my lunch at work.. not hungry anymore.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Ewwww! lol It is definitely not a nice thing to see hanging out of your fish!!
Believe it or not, similar things can even be on new equipment you buy.
*ALWAYS* wash new items under *HOT* water to kill any bacteria!!!!

It is never worth it to use another person's "cycled" equipment.
Always safer to just clean it, and start fresh! 

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

That thing is massive! I imagine that poor endler must have been pretty uncomfortable with that inside of it...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Did the endler survive?


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

Atom said:


> Gah.That is disgusting.


And to think, it would grow on average 2-3m in us humans 



Morainy said:


> Did the endler survive?


Yeah, he pulled through with no serious effects.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm glad that the endler survived. Hardy little guy. Clever, too. 

I didn't know that fish could get tapeworms that large. Would these be the same tapeworms that would grow to 3 metres in a human? That is, if you accidentally drank some of the water while siphoning it out of your tank, could you get a tapeworm?


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

Morainy said:


> I'm glad that the endler survived. Hardy little guy. Clever, too.
> 
> I didn't know that fish could get tapeworms that large. Would these be the same tapeworms that would grow to 3 metres in a human? That is, if you accidentally drank some of the water while siphoning it out of your tank, could you get a tapeworm?


I believe they are one and the same. More likely I'd get it if I ate the endler.


----------

